# Replicas



## Firawyn (May 5, 2005)

Hey I really like looking at Tolkien based weapons and such, and I've only been able to find then from LotR. The best site I've found is www.noblecollection.com, but they dont have some of the ones I really want. They dont have the spear of Gil-Galad. That bites. 

Does anyone know of better replica sites? The other one I've looked at is www.museumreplicas.com. Are there others like these?


----------



## Eledhwen (May 5, 2005)

Ebay is stuffed with Tolkien replicas of all types. I watched a Glamdring go for £20 today. Can't say I've seen Gil-Galad's spear, though.

I personally think some of the film replica swords are very tacky. I've seen Frodo's 'Sting' for sale, and the engraved runes (Feanorean lettering in the film version) are printed on. Very Elvish! Prices vary enormously too. I found a little shop in Scotland that sold them for about half the price of another shop in the Cotswolds.


----------



## Firawyn (May 6, 2005)

Oh yes, ebay is the coolest! *grin* 


oh...kitty...dont you dare...oh ah! That's was bad!  Sorry my cat just climbed into the wall.....oh I'm gonna kill her.   

Anyway, I've seen prices vary as well....but as far as the good ones go, $300.00 is the going price...EEK!  I cant afford them!!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 6, 2005)

You'll find This site full of interesting stuff, though again not cheap! Their silver coloured replica swords are cheaper than the full colour ones, though; and the silver Excalibur is quite a bargain! re-enactment fans are catered for in special lightweight fibreglass repros.

I expect re-enactments are different in the USA. We have everything from Celts vs Caesar, throught 1066, medieval and Cromwellian.


----------



## Firawyn (May 6, 2005)

Sweet site! Coolness.  I love that kind of jewlery, and here in the bloody US were have **** for jewlery.....I could go on but I haave to work in the morning and I need to sleep....damn sleep it's a waste of time!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 25, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> here in the bloody US were have **** for jewlery


So why doesn't someone do something about it?


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2005)

lack of talent is my guess...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

Ooh... I found this site the other day that had Morgoth's Iron Crown and Grond (Hammer of the Underworld) (Not the ram) for sale but I can't remember the address...


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 22, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Ooh... I found this site the other day that had Morgoth's Iron Crown and Grond (Hammer of the Underworld) (Not the ram) for sale but I can't remember the address...


Are you also one of those people who tells others where they could have got something cheaper _after_ they've made their purchase?  Think back. What did you do before you landed on the site?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

I read books to children at the library for $50 per day... That's like a dollar an hour...


----------

